# KWON is giving free shipping until Nov 22



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2006)

I made an order from KWON and they are giving everyone free shipping until Nov 22, 2006.

I got 3 gi tops (they were on clearance for $3 each), a black belt, and a key chain for $13.00   You can't beat that.

Of course, I got it through my wholesale account.  Their wholesale prices are incredible.

www.kwonusa.com

AoG


----------

